# yin and yang



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Hey! It's philosophy time, here at TC. Just got this an idea, since i might have a crazy addiction to music/sound/noise/whatever...A bit of fun and contrast that reflects my mind. What are your yin and yang in music? Tonight, for me, it's Mozart and Mayhem...wow  Light and darkness, pleasure and pain, sweet and brutal, or just good and bad...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Bruckner and Mantovani. Bruckner is so profound, Mantovani is so superficial. Bruckner is sound with purpose; Mantovani is sound for no purpose. Bruckner is strings in ectasy; Montovani is strings in sugar and butter fat. I don't know why, but I like them both. And maybe I shouldn't say that out loud. 

I also like Eric Dolphy and Kenny G for the same reasons. I've said that out loud before and regretted it.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

I think of yin yang as receiving and giving . I feel it attending a concert in a playful mood . The yin yang yin yang yin yang can make it hard to sit still . The mind forces can rage .


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Bilateral anti-symmetry is too simple for me.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

That sounds too advanced for me...


----------

